
Coronavirus: Russian hackers target Covid-19 vaccine research - aluket
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53429506
======
himinlomax
It's hard to take those cries of "Russian hackers" seriously. It feels like a
joke.

~~~
bjtitus
Which part? This is a report identifying breaches from a specific group
(APT29) and the relevant signatures to detect them. They are releasing this to
warn private companies of breaches.

I don't see how it's a "joke" to release a report that could benefit the
security posture of an organization. Isn't that what our governments' cyber
security groups should be doing?

~~~
Kinrany
Can we change the title to "Hacker group APT29 targets ..."?

------
JoeSmithson
Here's the full advisory [https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/files/Advisory-
APT29-targets-COVID-1...](https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/files/Advisory-
APT29-targets-COVID-19-vaccine-development.pdf)

~~~
Cantbekhan
To me this whole report basically translates to "Someone did a nmap/nessus
scan of some IPs and some people received phishing e-mails". And I really hope
we won't ever have an actual real war over some Citrix admins not updating
their internet facing systems and some employees clicking some spam e-mail...

~~~
JoeSmithson
?

The point of the report is to provide the IOCs for the WellMail malware, which
has never been reported before

------
dvfjsdhgfv
As long as they only spy without actually disrupting the whole process, I
don't really perceive it as a bad action from the ethical point of view.
Legally, of course, it's a completely different issue.

~~~
nix23
>Legally, of course, it's a completely different issue

You mean vaccinate your population at a price every Russian can afford, or buy
it at western prices?

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Yes, I think it would be a perfect example of an action that is both illegal
and at the same morally positive.

~~~
nix23
Nice...on the same line!

------
coold
When did hackernews become a cheap news site?

~~~
CommonInt
This site also includes things of general interest; as far as it goes here;
remove that and everyone would just harp about the "why we sleep" book or some
common trope that's so stereotypical without the rest of this stuff.

It would be all about that book, and a few other stereotypes, or cliches, if
it weren't for certain of this other things.

So this is stimulating. That story is 'current,' by the way, whichever way we
swing it. So whatever; enjoy the show.

